# Hi Viz Vizsla



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Just bought Darcy her winter Hi Viz vest by Hurtta,in shocking pink as you can see from the photograph SITTING on our dining table she hates it, but she is going to wear it as I cant see her in the dark now it's hit us . :-\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Willow the land shark wears pink as well 

We must support Breast health and Support 

thanks for the Pic"


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sammy, the runway guest judge, also approves of Darcy wearing pink reflective harnesses. 

:-*


----------

